# diy merc 609



## tlv666 (Oct 7, 2009)

i made this camper from a 1987 mercedes 609 in 2000 and fitted the front end in 2005 . i sold it in 2007 and bought a 1993 winnebago 27rc that i wasnt happy with at all then sold it and bought a hymer 1992 670 that i allso wasnt happy with . in feb 2009 i bought the merc back and will never sell it again


----------



## watchthis (Oct 7, 2009)

Well that looks very good---Did you use a 'doner' caravan when you converted it--It look's the business---well done
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## Firefox (Oct 7, 2009)

Very smart interior. Nice that you were able to get it back.


----------



## BillyB666 (Oct 7, 2009)

Love it- looks the business

Bri


----------



## Telstar (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks brill.  Another great example of how good your self builders are.

well done

Jon


----------



## Nomad1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Great van mate,,,i would never get rid of it either,,,i have built my own van,and its built as i wanted it to be,,i think thats why selfbuilders keep vans a long time,,your merc really is the biz,,,,well done .


----------



## JoandNick (Oct 8, 2009)

very nice, got the same cushion fabric as mine


----------



## tlv666 (Oct 9, 2009)

watchthis said:


> Well that looks very good---Did you use a 'doner' caravan when you converted it--It look's the business---well done
> Bye for now
> Freddie



yes bought a 1991 abbey 214 gt that had been on its side but only used the cupboard doors fridge and shower . if i was to do it again i would source parts off ebay because when i did the van you just couldnt get parts with out buying a damaged one


----------



## Dreamon (Oct 13, 2009)

*very, very, nice mate well done*

I just bought a converted merc 508D 1986, yes 1986, it took a guy almost 3 years to get it to 95% finished and then he had to sell it, we sold our 34ft RV which we had lived in full time for 3 years and bought the merc. We needed something for touring and this has turned out to be the most perfect vehicle we could ever imagine. We would sooner live in it than the RV. Bought a small trailer to tow some vitals as locker space for awning and comfy outside chairswe do not have anymore. You layout is very similar to ours , question for you. What have you done to  get curtain  to front area? where are you based would  be great to meet up and compare notes etc....


----------



## Byronic (Oct 14, 2009)

tlv666, avery nig


----------



## Byronic (Oct 14, 2009)

tlv666, sorry about that first post on this site, your post has made me think again regarding the proposed selling of my selfbuild 1990 709D owned for 15 years. your pics certainly fooled me for a moment, two new wings and front grille and you have a vario, bet you wish you had the 4.25L engine though! but given its complexity perhaps not. rust i am sure you will agree is the bain of the type 2 van (and the type 1) i spend 5winter months of the year in Spain, Portugal, Morocco but interior layout not ideal, can only blame myself. your van decor looks very impressive.


----------

